# UML Zustandsdiagramm



## krackmoe (10. November 2011)

Ich muss aus einer Angabe ein Zustandsdiagramm erstellen.
Ist das richtig, so wie ich das gemacht habe? Ich hab das seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gemacht und ohne Lösung ist das ziemlich schwer :/

Als allererstes mein  erstelltes Zustandsdiagramm:






Und hier die Angabe dazu:

Es handelt sich hier um einen sehr einfachen Bankomat, der mit einer Bankomatkarte, einem
numerischen Tastenfeld von 0 bis 9 und den zwei Knöpfen „Eingabe“ und „Abbruch“ zu
bedienen ist. Auf der Bankomatkarte wird nur die Kundennummer gespeichert. Außerdem
besitzt der Bankomat ein Fach für die Geldausgabe.

Der Bankomat verfügt über 200, 100, 50, 20 und 10 Euro Banknoten. Da es verschiedene
Typen von Bankomaten gibt, ist die maximale Kapazität nicht näher spezifiziert. Jedoch
sollte jeder Automat in der Lage sein, ein Gesamtkapital von 10.000 Euro zu halten. Der
Kunde kann auch auswählen, welche Banknoten ausgezahlt werden. Wenn keine Auswahl
statt findet, unterliegt die Auszahlung folgenden Regeln:
? solange > 500 Euro: 2x200
? wenn <= 500 und solange > 200 Euro: 1x100, 4x20
? wenn <= 200 und solange > 110 Euro: 1x50, 3x20
? wenn <= 110 und solange > 50 Euro: 1x50
? ansonsten 10 Euro Noten

Sollten bestimmte Typen von Noten nicht verfügbar sein, sollte dies am Display angezeigt
werden. Durch den Abbruch-Knopf wird der Bankomat wieder in den Ausgangszustand
gesetzt und die Bankomatkarte wird ausgeworfen.

Ein PIN-Code darf genau zwei mal falsch eingegeben werden. Nach drei fehlgeschlagenen
Versuchen den PIN-Code für eine bestimmte Bankomatkarte einzugeben, wird diese Karte
für diesen Automaten gesperrt und damit bei erneuten Einsteckversuchen vom Automaten
nicht akzeptiert.


----------

